# update



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, I know its been a while since ive been here, I finally have an afternoon to myself, husband and son went swimming, I am water logged and needed a break, being home with my son for summer is more work than my job, i got a job as a special needs aide on the bus for the school dept and i have summers off, which is great because I dont have to put him in daycare and I can watch him grow.


We all went on a family vacation to florida in june we had a fantastic time, and we do alot of things together where before husband never joined us. I think now he realizes how fast time goes by and he missed some of the great times with our son. we have so much fun together as a family, we have been everywhere, swimming bike riding,fishing,festivals,beach, and so many other places, i dont like sitting around when we have time off. husband is different, before he was the controlling one now its turned around, i used to never say anything just let things blow over, but now he knows I dont screw around, I am stronger and he knows it. 


we are actually better for him leaving, he now has more respect for me he used to kinda degrade me alot infront of people now that never happens. i go out with my friends when i want now, we talked about having time for ourselves and he agreed. things are good, dont get me wrong its still work in progress but were moving forward and having a great time.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Nice to hear good news! Best wishes to you an your family.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

bellringer said:


> Hello everyone, I know its been a while since ive been here, I finally have an afternoon to myself, husband and son went swimming, I am water logged and needed a break, being home with my son for summer is more work than my job, i got a job as a special needs aide on the bus for the school dept and i have summers off, which is great because I dont have to put him in daycare and I can watch him grow.
> 
> 
> We all went on a family vacation to florida in june we had a fantastic time, and we do alot of things together where before husband never joined us. I think now he realizes how fast time goes by and he missed some of the great times with our son. we have so much fun together as a family, we have been everywhere, swimming bike riding,fishing,festivals,beach, and so many other places, i dont like sitting around when we have time off. husband is different, before he was the controlling one now its turned around, i used to never say anything just let things blow over, but now he knows I dont screw around, I am stronger and he knows it.
> ...


Hi Bellringer,

Thanks for the pm. I'm doing a little better since I pm'd you. Your story was the first bit of hope that I had come across about a year or so ago. I have read it over and over so many times. I think it has stood out the most to me because of the strength you seemed to have from the beginning. I even followed your lead and took my son on a Disney trip just as you had done. You have just been such and inspiration to me during this hard time in my life. I am nearing 18 months separated this week and recall how it was about this point in time that your husband came back. 

I am so happy things have continued to progress for you and your family. Reading stories like yours and how strong you were those 18 months gives me so much inspiration.

I hope happiness continues to find you and your family. I'm also glad you love your job. Its hard to find something you really enjoy doing.


----------

